# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  Need help from someone local PLEASE

## Kymberlee1967

A few years ago when I was in Jamaica, I met this fabulous couple...Keith and Mar.  Mar had hut #31 at the bamboo village next to what is now Breezes in Falmouth. Keith was our "guide" for the entire week. From what I hear, the bamboo village is no longer there.  I no longer have their number. I will be back in Jamaica in 17 days and really want to contact them. I am attaching a couple pics.  If anyone can help me, trust me...it will be appreciated.

----------

